# B&D SL102B spotlight - worth upgrading? host for mod?



## jchoo (Jul 31, 2008)

I found this light at Wally World for $9.00 on clearance - I figured what the heck! It uses one of those hard to find 6v H3 halogen lamps, but it comes apart easily and looks to be good fodder for a wiring upgrade and 100w 12v H3 and a NiMH or lithium-ion pack. It's charging right now; I'll take it out and play with it tonight when it gets dark. I'll also get some measurements of the reflector and battery compartments - maybe there's a reflector and bi-pin socket in the future for this thing. 1185 or 64623 maybe?

http://www.blackanddecker.com/ProductGuide/Product-Details.aspx?ProductID=17983

Update: I've put the 12v 100w H3 in the light just to see the beam profile. With the 6v 55w, the spot was fairly narrow, maybe 10' across at 50 yards. With the automotive bulb the spot is about twice as wide (and much dimmer since it's underdriven) - just about the same as my E2DL. I hadn't noticed until now that since the H3 I put in was an automotive bulb it had a horizontal filament. The spot is still decently formed, just larger. Once I get this thing running on 12, 13.2, or 14.4v I'll take some pics.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice idea upgrading it!:twothumbs That 12V 100W H3 will seem unbelievably bright once you upgrade the battery to at least 12V.


----------



## jchoo (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm probably going to put together a 10s sub-c nimh pack and wire it in sometime this weekend. I noticed something telling, though. Other than the filament being very poorly centered in the envelope, the inside of the glass on the 6v 55w bulb is already dark grey with tungsten deposits after only about 5 minutes of use. I'm definitely looking into switching it over to a bi-pin socket, probably 6.35 and using either a 55939 or 62138. Both use short axial filaments, and I've read that the 138 will really get going at 14.4 or so... haven't found much info on the 55939.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 1, 2008)

It sounds like your light came with a bad bulb, as I have many spotlights with 55W H3's and not one of them has had that happen.

Please keep me posted on how it goes modding it.:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 1, 2008)

jchoo,

Do you have a Sears Hardware where you live? They sell Dorcy 6 VOLT 100W H3 bulbs. I have the brightest spotlight they sell (the 5 million candlepower Dorcy) which has a 6 volt battery like your spotlight and a 6 volt 100W H3. So the 6 volt bulbs they sell are replacements for the 5mcp spotlight, but it would be just perfect for your light with its existing 6 volt battery. It would probably look twice as bright as it did with its stock bulb.

I have lights with 12 volt batteries and 12 volt 100W H3's and the 12V 100w is not much brighter than the 6V 100W in my Dorcy spotlight.

ADDED: My 5mcp Dorcy spotlight with the 6V H3 has a brighter hotspot and more throw than my other spotlight which has a 12V 100W H3 and a MUCH larger reflector than the Dorcy. So in my opinion the 6V 100W is actually better than the 12V.


----------



## jchoo (Aug 1, 2008)

D'oh, I was just at Sears with my wife tonight - she was paying the CC bill, I waited out in the car. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 1, 2008)

You're welcome, and I guarantee that 6V 100W H3 would give amazing performance in your light. Plus, they are only about six dollars.


----------



## jchoo (Aug 1, 2008)

Have you got a part number? I tried looking on the Sears website but didn't see a parts listing for the Dorcy spotlights.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry, but I don't have a part number. However, you will easily find the bulbs in their main flashlight section. Here is the spotlight I have from Sears with the 6V 100W: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_03493639000P


----------



## SafetyBob (Aug 1, 2008)

This sounds like a marvelous project to do. Will look at Sears and head down to Wally World too. 

BlueBeam22, thanks for the info on the bulb!!!

Bob E.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 1, 2008)

SafetyBob said:


> This sounds like a marvelous project to do. Will look at Sears and head down to Wally World too.
> 
> BlueBeam22, thanks for the info on the bulb!!!
> 
> Bob E.


 
You're welcome! The 6V 100W H3 bulb in the 5mcp Dorcy puts out a LOT of super bright white light, and it should be the perfect bulb to upgrade any spotlight with a 6V lead-acid battery. Just don't put it in a light with a 12V battery as this will overdrive the bulb and instantly burn it out. It should also greatly improve throw, based on how far the Dorcy throws with a rather small reflector.

SafetyBob, jchoo, and enyone else,

please let me know how you like the bulb if you do this mod.


----------



## jchoo (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll drive into town tomorrow and check the local store. It's just now starting to get dark here, so I'm going to dig out my tripod and try to take some pics of the existing 6v 55w bulb's beam. Hey, everybody loves beamshots, even if they're meaningless!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 1, 2008)

jchoo said:


> I'll drive into town tomorrow and check the local store. It's just now starting to get dark here, so I'm going to dig out my tripod and try to take some pics of the existing 6v 55w bulb's beam. Hey, everybody loves beamshots, even if they're meaningless!


 
Great! I have always seen those 1mcp Black&Decker spotlights and wondered what their beam is like. Also, if Sears doesn't have the 6V 100W bulbs they have 6V 75W bulbs too which would still be a huge upgrade over the 55W.


----------



## jchoo (Aug 1, 2008)

Here are some quick and dirty beamshots. Our little Sony digital camera only lets me go up to a half second exposure... time for a DSLR!

First, a control shot at dusk.






6v 55w H3 bulb at dusk - small tree behind white electric fence is about 40-50 yards away.





Nighttime control shot. I know, why bother? That's what I get for living out in the country!





Nighttime shot with 6v 55w H3. Same camera and light position, same tree.





Nighttime shot with Nitecore EX10 on high for comparison.





Hopefully I'll get that 100w bulb tomorrow and see how that goes.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 1, 2008)

WOW! What a nice tight and powerful beam it has. Thank you for the great beamshots! I really like it and might get one some time. I look forward to hearing about what it is like with the new 100W or 75W bulb.
:kewlpics::thanks:


----------



## jchoo (Aug 1, 2008)

Shrug, I'm not that impressed by it. There are tons of artifacts, and the spot looks like it was drawn with a Spirograph. It could be MUCH tighter with a better filament orientation and size, as well as a good reflector. I'll get the Dorcy bulb tomorrow for now, but I'm definitely going to have to find a reflector and 6.35 socket to wire into this thing! I already have about 40-50 loose 2.2ah sub-c nimh cells, as well as 2 assembled 36v 2.2ah packs from my old robot. I think I can make this into a monster for under $50... we'll see!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 2, 2008)

I think the new bulb might actually give it a nicer beam, but it still might have a lot of artifacts. I look forward to hearing about it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Beer (Aug 3, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> I think the new bulb might actually give it a nicer beam, but it still might have a lot of artifacts. I look forward to hearing about it.:thumbsup:


 

It does.  And actually I has less artifacts. I just did this mod today, and it was a way bigger pain than expected. 

For some reason I blew out the 10A in-line fuse coming from the battery...sooo in all my infinite wisdom I bypassed the fuse. Now it works and looks pretty darn bright. And if I end up burning up all the wiring...oh well, at least this light finally got some use. (It was one of MANY that just sit around, casualties of finding a brighter replacement.)

It's not dark here yet, but I'll compare it to the ROP's and my Pros Favorite when the sun goes down.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 3, 2008)

Beer said:


> It does.  And actually I has less artifacts. I just did this mod today, and it was a way bigger pain than expected.
> 
> For some reason I blew out the 10A in-line fuse coming from the battery...sooo in all my infinite wisdom I bypassed the fuse. Now it works and looks pretty darn bright. And if I end up burning up all the wiring...oh well, at least this light finally got some use. (It was one of MANY that just sit around, casualties of finding a brighter replacement.)
> 
> It's not dark here yet, but I'll compare it to the ROP's and my Pros Favorite when the sun goes down.


 
I am glad it is so bright! Your Pro's Favorite and HID spotlights will still smoke it though. If the 100W bulb was too much for the fuse then maybe the 6V 75W Dorcy bulb would be a better choice for others doing this mod. Glad to hear it has a great new beam!:thumbsup:


----------



## Beer (Aug 3, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> I am glad it is so bright! Your Pro's Favorite and HID spotlights will still smoke it though. If the 100W bulb was too much for the fuse then maybe the 6V 75W Dorcy bulb would be a better choice for others doing this mod. Glad to hear it has a great new beam!:thumbsup:


 

Lol...yeah, I wasn't planning on pitting it against the HID's would just be to unfair. Heck, I think pitting it against the Pro's Fav will be too unfair, but I figure I'll compare incan to incan.


----------



## Beer (Aug 3, 2008)

Well...it's dark now.

B&D - 1, ROP 4D, ROP HO 2C, and ROP LO - 0

The Pro's Fav would not turn on....I think I forgot to charge it last time after I used it. :green:

Oh well, it's charging now (I hope) and maybe we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 3, 2008)

Beer,

If your Pro's Favorite would not turn on at all, I think one of the wire connectors to the battery might be loose. Mine has that problem, so I have to unscrew the two giant black plastic screw like things on the back, unscrew more screws which are hold in place plastic and foam battery restrainers, and then push the connector back in place. It is always the black one that comes off, so I taped it and screwed down the foam block on top of the wire and it has never come off since.

It might just be a dead battery, but I just wanted to tell you this so if it doesn't work after charging you will know what the problem is.


----------



## big (Aug 31, 2008)

Guys,
I have this light and used it once a few months ago. Its dead today. I get 4.1V at the bulb. 4.2V at the battery. The bulb is good. LED is flashing indicating full charge.

Whats the fix?
Thanks,
Barry


----------



## BVH (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds like you have one dead cell in the battery. Time for a new battery or light.


----------

